# My chinchilla HATES me :,(



## K1ttyS0ftp4ws (Apr 7, 2013)

My pet chinchila, Lilly, absulutly hates me. Ive had her for about a year and a few months now. She wont let me touch her, when i try to i either get barkd at, bit or peed on. She is very agreesive towards my other pets, for example my cat well sniff the side of her cage wnd she well start clawing and bitting the bars trying to get to my cat. I got her from a breeder who said shed get along with other pets. I find it also hard when i have visitors because they want to snuggle with Lilly because shes cute, but they will end up getting injured of smelling like pee. I remember when we first got her my mother put her in the bathroom to run around and lilly crawled into the ceiling of the living room so we tore apart most of our living rooms ceiling getting her back. She seemed to get alot worse when i moved her cage directly into my room because of renovations. Her cage is about the size of a curig refrigerator. I have tried alot, first i did the leave her alone for a week thing, than I started putting my hand in th cage etc.. It was kinda going well until one of my frinds came over and grabbed her when I was not watching. I tried letting out to run in the hallway for a hour each day, she did nothing but sit their for a hour. Tried holding her than giving her a trat, no use. Tried restarting everything and leaving for a week, putting hand in cage, give treats, no use. Still to this day about 8 months after my fridn grabbed her she still hates me. I am desperate for a solution, i herd they can live for 25 years and i dont know if i can put up with something that hates me for that long. And i cant sell her because oubviously shes going to get returned. Please please please help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Your chin doesn't hate you... Chins are mostly watching pets, they will come to you in their own time.. They are batty lil things that are always on the go, why waste time sitting on the hoomin??

By the sounds of it your chin needs a friend (I see no mention of one so I apologise if you already have a pair), chins are extremely social animals and you might find some of her behaviours are due to being lonely.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she sounds lonely and confused to me too, chinchillas craze company of their own kind, also your cage sounds too small, you said its the size of a fridge, implying it has height, but little actual floor space, chins are tock hoppers not climbers and should have a cage that portrays this with more length then height, tall cages are actually dangerous, as chins can,, and do, fall and break bones.
as for your cat, your cat is a predator, you should not let her any where near your chin, her presence is obviously stressing her out and it is in her instincts to protect herself, one of them WILL get hurt.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Most chinchillas are not pets for "petting" and cuddling - the joy to me is seeing a pair of them playing and taking sandbaths! 

I hate to see chinchillas living alone - it might be a good idea to get her a companion or two. As to taming her, start with offering her treats - put your hand in the cage with a tasty treat in you fingers and let her come to you.


----------



## K1ttyS0ftp4ws (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok I will start searching for a good companion for her and try to get her cage more wider. Thankyou all you guys for the info.


----------



## lilacamy931 (May 6, 2013)

Just my two cents. She has been through a lot of upheaval what with the renovations, being moved about, being grabbed etc. Although this isnt down to you physically doing this she may have associated it with you as you are her chin parent and companion. 

What you need is patience and tons of it, frequent and small visits, take it back to basics like you first got her. 

I have a rescue at the moment and know what you go through, it is hard as you have a lot of love to give and want the best for them. 

Adding a companion may fix the solution but please bear in mind could make worst and you have to be prepared for the worst situation they may never go together or might not be compatible. 

Really hope she has started to improve and warm towards you


----------

